# Amico triste



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

Lascia che tra noi
le nubi si diradino,
il freddo passi.

E tutto quel che posso 
è starti accanto col pensiero,
amico triste,
non conosco parole
che possano ridarti il sorriso.

Ma aprimi il tuo cuore,
ti ascolterò....


----------



## MariLea (6 Aprile 2008)

dedicato al solito amico? no eh


----------



## Old Giusy (6 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> dedicato al solito amico? no eh


No no.
Quello deve solo sparire.


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Quanto mi fai arrabbiare.... 
Un bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte... caro.....


----------



## Old Giusy (8 Aprile 2008)

Il mio ultimo pensiero prima di andare a dormire.... per te.


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

Giusy 
stai bene?


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

io ho provato ieri sera col filippino ma non ne vuole sapere...


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

tu, ragazza mia, non sai fare una campagna elettorale per come si deve...
il filippino le vai a proporre?


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tu, ragazza mia, non sai fare una campagna elettorale per come si deve...
> il filippino le vai a proporre?


porto avanti un discorso di integrazione...
più  filippini per tutte!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> porto avanti un discorso di integrazione...
> più  filippini per tutte!!!


tu sei fuori come un geraneo


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lascia che tra noi
> le nubi si diradino,
> il freddo passi.
> 
> ...


mi sa, mi sa...

calma & occhio vivo...porticina socchiusa e occhi sbarrati!!!

1 bacino Giù!!!!


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

*confù/Giusy*

uè... ma qui si parla in codice


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> porto avanti un discorso di integrazione...
> più filippini per tutte!!!


grazie!
ma io ho già adottato un cubano


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> grazie!
> ma io ho già adottato un cubano


solo per questa settimana abbiamo in offerta un calabrese di origini albanesi...è un affarone giusy!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> solo per questa settimana abbiamo in offerta un calabrese di origini albanesi...è un affarone giusy!!!


ma è bracciante?
se no ciccia


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

lava stira ammira ma non pulisce il water


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> solo per questa settimana abbiamo in offerta un calabrese di origini albanesi...è un affarone giusy!!!

























E' alto moro scuro di carnagione fisico asciutto elegante?
Figo insomma?


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E' alto moro scuro di carnagione fisico asciutto elegante?
> Figo insomma?


c'ha un pò di panzetta, ma per il resto è perfetto.
prima di mandartelo gli faccio pulire anche le unghie..


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> c'ha un pò di panzetta, ma per il resto è perfetto.
> prima di mandartelo gli faccio pulire anche le unghie..









No no, guarda, dev'essere pulito di suo...


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

*miii che esigente...*

giusi vuoi un consiglio spassionato??
diventa lesbica..


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

brugola ha detto:


> giusi vuoi un consiglio spassionato??
> diventa lesbica..


Impossibile. Mi piacciono troppo gli uomini.


----------



## brugola (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Impossibile. Mi piacciono troppo gli uomini.


si ma sei troppo pignola..
e se c'ha la panza...e se c'ha le unghie nere...insomma..
natale quando arriva arriva...


----------



## Old alesera (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Impossibile. Mi piacciono troppo gli uomini.


 
vecchia maialona LEI!


----------



## Mari' (9 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> *vecchia* maialona LEI!
















  ma s'e' una delle piu giovani


----------



## Old Confù (9 Aprile 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> uè... ma qui si parla in codice


direi che il mio codex...si abina 1 pò a tutte le situazioni!!!Mailea...ne vuoi provare 1 anche tu?!? che so: "pere che il pompelmo faccia mele?!?"

se qualcuno risponde c'hai azzeccato!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













cmq il cubano, BELLO!!!lo voglio anch'io!!! come si fa?!?

Intanto buon pom. e 1 bacino anche a te!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> vecchia maialona LEI!


----------



## MariLea (9 Aprile 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> direi che il mio codex...si abina 1 pò a tutte le situazioni!!!Mailea...ne vuoi provare 1 anche tu?!? che so: "*pere che il pompelmo faccia mele?!?"*
> 
> se qualcuno risponde c'hai azzeccato!!!!
> 
> ...


Confù non facciamo confusione

ma che mezze mele e pompelmi!
io ho trovato il mio quarto d'ananas...


----------



## Old alesera (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


dai gioco...te stai a casuccia io sto in ospedale a lavorà!


----------



## Old mr.perfect (9 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lascia che tra noi
> le nubi si diradino,
> il freddo passi.
> 
> ...


 
...le nuvole presto si diraderanno...
...quando i due piccioncini personalmente si conosceranno...
...accanto nei pensieri loro quotidianamente stanno...
...ma presto insieme loro sorrideranno...
...il suo cuore ti ha già aperto...
...presto vedrai mari e monti e non più il deserto...
mr.perfect


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> dai gioco...te stai a casuccia io sto in ospedale a lavorà!


Io sto a casuccia a lavorare.....


----------



## Old Giusy (9 Aprile 2008)

mr.perfect ha detto:


> ...le nuvole presto si diraderanno...
> ...quando i due piccioncini personalmente si conosceranno...
> ...accanto nei pensieri loro quotidianamente stanno...
> ...ma presto insieme loro sorrideranno...
> ...


----------



## Miciolidia (9 Aprile 2008)

*giusy*

Novità sull'amico altalenante?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=of0eckvYxUg


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*....*

amico friz...novità?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Novità sull'amico altalenante?





alesera ha detto:


> amico friz...novità?


No.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Lo lascio andar via....


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lo lascio andar via....



appunto, esci da questo post anche tu


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> appunto, esci da questo post anche tu


Ok....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Però gli voglio bene.... e mi manca....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma a lui forse non interessa granchè....


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Però gli voglio bene.... e mi manca....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giusy ... a cosa serve tutto cio?!

Certamente non a te, forza vai oltre su.


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy ... a cosa serve tutto cio?!
> 
> Certamente non a te, forza vai oltre su.


Sono mesi che glielo dico.... Le serve un viaggio pazzo....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giusy ... a cosa serve tutto cio?!
> 
> Certamente non a te, forza vai oltre su.


Marì, non è "quell' " amico....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Vabè è un altro fatto...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sono mesi che glielo dico.... Le serve un viaggio pazzo....


Eh si dopo la scuola.
Accetto consigli sulla meta.


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, non è "quell' " amico....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Te lo dicevo di prendere le cose al volo.....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh si dopo la scuola.
> Accetto consigli sulla meta.


Urupìa....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Te lo dicevo di prendere le cose al volo.....


Prendo al volo, si si....
Spero.... 



Jesus ha detto:


> Urupìa....


Una comune?


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Prendo al volo, si si....
> Spero....
> 
> 
> ...


SI... E' una esperienza da fare... Anche solo una giornata....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*...*

mi sa che giusy vuole essere solo coccolata......


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SI... E' una esperienza da fare... Anche solo una giornata....


Dici?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> mi sa che giusy vuole essere solo coccolata......


Non hai capito una mazza.


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dici?


E' una esperienza toccante.... Comunque la si pensi, si esce con una emozione molto forte....


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sono mesi che glielo dico.... *Le serve un viaggio pazzo....*


Non credo, fuggire da se stessi e da quello che abbiamo dentro e' sbagliato.


Deve solo convincersi ch'e' una cosa che appartine ad una fantasia ancora adolescenziale, una volta si chiamavano "cotte" una sbandata ... sono quelle/queste fasi che ti fanno crescere, maturare ... ci siamo passati tutti.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non credo, fuggire da se stessi e da quello che abbiamo dentro e' sbagliato.
> 
> 
> Deve solo convincersi ch'e' una cosa che appartine ad una fantasia ancora adolescenziale, una volta si chiamavano "cotte" una sbandata ... sono quelle/queste fasi che ti fanno crescere, maturare ... ci siamo passati tutti.


Marì non è una cotta....
Uff....

Vado a studiare và....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non credo, fuggire da se stessi e da quello che abbiamo dentro e' sbagliato.
> 
> 
> Deve solo convincersi ch'e' una cosa che appartine ad una fantasia ancora adolescenziale, una volta si chiamavano "cotte" una sbandata ... sono quelle/queste fasi che ti fanno crescere, maturare ... ci siamo passati tutti.


No, Marì.... Lei ha bisogno di perdere il controllo.... Qualche volta....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì non è una cotta....
> Uff....
> 
> Vado a studiare và....


Non t'arrabbiare.... Marì è genuina.... A volte semplifica troppo, ma solo quando non ha il quadro completo.

Ma è una che, se sa, va dritta al sodo con i consigli....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*......*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Non hai capito una mazza.


 

scusa tanto....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non t'arrabbiare.... Marì è genuina.... A volte semplifica troppo, ma solo quando non ha il quadro completo.
> 
> Ma è una che, se sa, va dritta al sodo con i consigli....


No Mi, non mi sono arrabbiata, ce l'avevo con me stessa perchè non riesco bene a spiegare.... cioè non spiego niente proprio.... Marì è carissima...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> scusa tanto....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*......*



giusy79 ha detto:


>


comunque devi fare 1 viaggio al più presto......secondo me

ti mancano certi orizzonti si sente


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Mi, non mi sono arrabbiata, ce l'avevo con me stessa perchè non riesco bene a spiegare.... cioè non spiego niente proprio.... Marì è carissima...


A Marì ho voluto molto bene.....

Marì.....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> comunque devi fare 1 viaggio al più presto......secondo me
> 
> ti mancano certi orizzonti si sente


Andate insieme ad Urupìa.... Siete entrambi così giovani....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> comunque devi fare 1 viaggio al più presto......secondo me
> 
> ti mancano certi orizzonti si sente


Sempre una buona parola tu eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	























............................................


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Andate insieme ad Urupìa.... Siete entrambi così giovani....


io opto per Sydney 

poi vediamo per lavoro domani.....Asia. Africa.....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sempre una buona parola tu eh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bè se te viaggiassi....te ne accorgeresti.....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Sapete cosa mi fa arrabbiare?
Il fatto di partire da una posizione di svantaggio.
Cioè io dimostro sempre il mio coinvolgimento, sono trasparente, niente tattiche, e dall'altra parte? Troppo autocontrollo. 
No no, non va....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*....*

bè te ti aspetti un pò troppo secondo me......


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*...*

e poi la prima che si autocontrolla sei te dai su! lascia perde va!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non t'arrabbiare.*... Marì è genuina....* A volte semplifica troppo, ma solo quando non ha il quadro completo.
> 
> Ma è una che, se sa, va dritta al sodo con i consigli....


piu' che ingenua sono disinformata, tante cose no le so ... son rimasta a capodanno con Giusy  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   scusatemi


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> piu' che ingenua sono disinformata, tante cose no le so ... son rimasta a capodanno con Giusy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acqua passata...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> piu' che ingenua sono disinformata, tante cose no le so ... son rimasta a capodanno con Giusy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' esattamente quello che volevo dire...


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

bò....io vi lascio finito di lavorare mo! 

Marì si. sei diretta....mi ricordo...che mi avevi detto che anche le mutande mi ero levato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   in effetti.......

brava!

Dai Giù.....le strade del "signore" sono infinite


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bò....io vi lascio finito di lavorare mo!
> 
> Marì si. sei diretta....mi ricordo...che mi avevi detto che anche le mutande mi ero levato!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bò....io vi lascio finito di lavorare mo!
> 
> Marì si. sei diretta....mi ricordo...che mi avevi detto che anche le mutande mi ero levato!
> 
> ...


sfotti? o ci ho azzeccato?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> sfotti? o ci ho azzeccato?


Sulle mutande credo tu abbia azzeccato....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)




----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sulle mutande credo tu abbia azzeccato....



eh si quando 1 si lascia andare.......troppo


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> sfotti? o ci ho azzeccato?



e quando hai detto che uno psicologo serviva a quei 2???

scherzavi???


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e quando hai detto che uno psicologo serviva a quei 2???
> 
> scherzavi???


Basta a parlare del passato....


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

senti chi parla...

basta a parlare

o basta parlare?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*.........*

ma poi.......non dovevi studiare?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> senti chi parla...
> 
> basta a parlare
> 
> o basta parlare?


Sei pesante.....  

	
	
		
		
	


	







alesera ha detto:


> ma poi.......non dovevi studiare?


Sto studiando....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

PS: Non parlo più del passato.


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e quando hai detto che uno psicologo serviva a quei 2???
> 
> scherzavi???


evidendemente ne avevano bisogno se l'ho suggerito, ci azzecco quasi sempre.















Ma poi ci sono andati?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> PS: Non parlo più del passato.


che facciamo scommettiamo?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> che facciamo scommettiamo?


Quello che vuoi Marì.


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Quello che vuoi Marì.



Sicurasicura?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> evidendemente ne avevano bisogno se l'ho suggerito, ci azzecco quasi sempre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e che ne so mai più sentita da 2 mesi......non male no?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Sicurasicura?


Sicura sicura!


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*.....*



Mari' ha detto:


> evidendemente ne avevano bisogno se l'ho suggerito, ci azzecco quasi sempre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


e non credo ci saranno andati quelli stanno meglio di noi 3 messi assieme!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e che ne so mai più sentita da 2 mesi......*non male no?*


Affatto, benissimo!

Bravo, vai avanti cosi.


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sicura sicura!


Vedremo!


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Vedremo!


Ma di cosa parlate, Marì ? 

Giuro che non vi sto seguendo ?

Puoi tradurre in napulitano ?


----------



## Old alesera (11 Aprile 2008)

*....*

manco io lo So Jesus...io so solo che mi prendo Pallina e me ne vo a dormì!notte.....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma di cosa parlate, Marì ?
> 
> Giuro che non vi sto seguendo ?
> 
> Puoi tradurre in napulitano ?


Del fatto che parlo del passato....


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> e non credo ci saranno andati *quelli stanno meglio di noi 3 messi assieme!*


Cosi pare ... come stanno, stanno ... la cosa importante e' che non si fanno piu' sentire da te.


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> manco io lo So Jesus...io so solo che mi prendo Pallina e me ne vo a dormì!notte.....


Notte Ale....


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> manco io lo So Jesus...io so solo che mi prendo *Pallina* e me ne vo a dormì!notte.....


E chi e' questa mo?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un altra?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Quella nuova?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E chi e' questa mo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La sua gattina Marì....


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Del fatto che parlo del passato....


Vediamo se dura ...


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> La sua gattina Marì....


Che bello ... che tenero  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' vero Ale?


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Del fatto che parlo del passato....


Prossimo o remoto ?


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Prossimo o remoto ?


Da Capodanno in poi....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Che bello ... che tenero
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma è una gattina che fa miao, o è una gattina che fa AAAAAAHHHHH ?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Prossimo o remoto ?
















   edddai ... un po di credito dai


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma è una gattina che fa miao, o è una gattina che fa AAAAAAHHHHH ?


Che fa MIAO!


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da Capodanno in poi....


Eeehhhhhmmmmm..... Non mi ricordo gli argomenti !!!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma è una gattina che fa miao, o è una gattina che fa AAAAAAHHHHH ?


Spero che faccia miao


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> edddai ... un po di credito dai


IO credo a Giusy.... La sento cambiata....

Sbaglierò, ma..... Così mi pare


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Eeehhhhhmmmmm..... Non mi ricordo gli argomenti !!!!!


Non te li dico perchè non parlo più del passato e non cado in tentazione...


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spero che faccia miao


 

Ma fatti un pò le speranze tue !!!!!!

Che quelle di Alesera mi sa che sono diverse.....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> IO credo a Giusy.... La sento cambiata....
> 
> Sbaglierò, ma..... Così mi pare


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non te li dico perchè non parlo più del passato e non cado in tentazione...


Azz..... Sei cambiata davvero.....

Visto, Marì.... ?

E' cresciuta, può trarre il dado.... (m'è venuto così, come per inchento....)


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


>


Non fiori, ma opere di bene...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Azz..... *Sei cambiata davvero*.....
> 
> Visto, Marì.... ?
> 
> E' cresciuta, può trarre il dado.... (m'è venuto così, come per inchento....)


Un'altra persona....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Si si!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Azz..... Sei cambiata davvero.....
> 
> Visto, Marì.... ?
> 
> E' cresciuta, può trarre il dado.... (m'è venuto così, come per inchento....)



La ragassa promette bene


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non fiori, ma opere di bene...


Perchè sei morto?




























NON TI GRATTARE.


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non fiori, ma opere di bene...


al massimo solo vini pregiati va ... cosi si brinda in compagnia


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> *Perchè sei morto?*
> 
> Si, mi chiamano MARAMAO....
> 
> ...


Non mi gratto, tocco ferro....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> al massimo solo vini pregiati va ... cosi si brinda in compagnia


A proposito di vini pregiati: abbiamo accennato ai quattro cugini rossi

Aglianico

Primitivo

Nero d'Avola

E il quarto ? Provaci, Marì...


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A proposito di vini pregiati: abbiamo accennato ai quattro cugini rossi
> 
> Aglianico
> 
> ...


E qual è?


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> E qual è?


Comincia con la lettera N....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Comincia con la lettera N....


Negroamaro?


----------



## Mari' (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> A proposito di vini pregiati: abbiamo accennato ai quattro cugini rossi
> 
> Aglianico
> 
> ...


dillo tu, non sono un'esperta  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  pero' il palato e' delicato, attento ed esigente ... quando il vino non e' buono bevo acqua  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  poco ma buono e' il nostro motto


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Negroamaro?


*BBBBRRRRRRAAAAAAVVVVVAAAAAAA*

Da domani insegni Enologia....

Però... a pensarci bene..... 

Ecco perchè sei cambiata !!!! Ci stai dando dentro di brutto !!!!!

*DOMANI TORNA DAL PRETE A CONFESSARTI !!!!!! URGENTEMENTE !!!!*

E non fregarti il vino in sagrestia....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> *BBBBRRRRRRAAAAAAVVVVVAAAAAAA*
> 
> Da domani insegni Enologia....
> 
> ...


Sò forte eh???!!!!

No, non sono ubriacona, lo sai.... però mi piace assaggiare...
Anche se preferisco il bianco....


----------



## Old Giusy (11 Aprile 2008)

Sogni d'oro a tutti!!!!

Vi auguro una nottata serena!

Domani lavoro....


----------



## Old Jesus (11 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sogni d'oro a tutti!!!!
> 
> Vi auguro una nottata serena!
> 
> Domani lavoro....


Tanti salumi....


----------



## Mari' (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sogni d'oro a tutti!!!!
> 
> Vi auguro una nottata serena!
> 
> Domani lavoro....



Buonanotte Giusy ... notte a tutti.


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Sono reduce dalla lezione allo scientifico.
Quante soddisfazioni!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Oggi mi sembra di stare sulla nuvoletta rosa....  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Pace gioia amore per tutti!














PS: Vado a studiare, due balls!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

*Giusy*

Scusa.
Ma a volte mi ricordi i tizi che trovavo quando andavo in discoteca in gioventù...Andavano da tutte le ragazze chiedendo:"Balli?" Risposta:"No" e così via con tutte o quasi e solo quando c'erano "i lenti" e poi ballavano soli il resto.
Se tu prendi in considerazione e ti fai coinvolgere da uno al mese (sono stata bassa come frequenza) non solo noi perdiamo il filo, ma nessuno penserà mai che tu possa essere una persona su cui investire se non sessualmente, senza impegno.
Infatti Mari' ha parlato di cotte adolescenziali (quelle che durano una settimana).
Mi sembra sia passato il tempo delle mele.
Ho capito male?


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Scusa.
> Ma a volte mi ricordi i tizi che trovavo quando andavo in discoteca in gioventù...Andavano da tutte le ragazze chiedendo:"Balli?" Risposta:"No" e così via con tutte o quasi e solo quando c'erano "i lenti" e poi ballavano soli il resto.
> Se tu prendi in considerazione e ti fai coinvolgere da uno al mese (sono stata bassa come frequenza) non solo noi perdiamo il filo, ma nessuno penserà mai che tu possa essere una persona su cui investire se non sessualmente, senza impegno.
> Infatti Mari' ha parlato di cotte adolescenziali (quelle che durano una settimana).
> ...


In realtà Persa non mi faccio coinvolgere da uno al mese.
Ho già ripetuto più volte che non mi innamoro da più di due anni e non esco con un uomo da novembre.
La situazione con il mio amico non era una cotta (come poteva esserlo, se ci conoscevamo da 10 anni?) ma una situazione di amicizia profonda che mi ha deluso fortemente, in virtù anche di un sentimento provato più di 5 anni fa.
E l'amico triste di cui si parla nel thread è un interesse che non ha ancora una forma, però mi dà carica.
Del resto Persa, la mia vita sociale è pari a zero, per cui non ho occasioni per farmi coinvolgere da un uomo al mese....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> In realtà Persa non mi faccio coinvolgere da uno al mese.
> Ho già ripetuto più volte che non mi innamoro da più di due anni e non esco con un uomo da novembre.
> La situazione con il mio amico non era una cotta (come poteva esserlo, se ci conoscevamo da 10 anni?) ma una situazione di amicizia profonda che mi ha deluso fortemente, in virtù anche di un sentimento provato più di 5 anni fa.
> E l'amico triste di cui si parla nel thread è un interesse che non ha ancora una forma, però mi dà carica.
> Del resto Persa, la mia vita sociale è pari a zero, per cui non ho occasioni per farmi coinvolgere da un uomo al mese....


Ne hai conosciuti e sei stata delusa da più uomini.
Ho esordito con "scusa" proprio perché sapevo che ti saresti sentita offesa.
Rifletti sul fatto che forse hai un atteggiamento contraddittorio ...se così talvolta appare...


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ne hai conosciuti e sei stata delusa da più uomini.
> Ho esordito con "scusa" proprio perché sapevo che ti saresti sentita offesa.
> Rifletti sul fatto che forse hai un atteggiamento contraddittorio ...se così talvolta appare...


Negli ultimi mesi, da novembre in poi, diversi uomini hanno dimostrato interesse nei miei confronti, ma nessuno mi ha entusiasmato più di tanto, al punto che non c'è stato niente di più di un caffè (ora che ci penso, due caffè in risposta a molti più inviti). Con questo non voglio dire che me la tiro, ma che nessuno mi ha coinvolto più di tanto negli ultimi 5 mesi, forse a causa di una mia chiusura, delle delusioni, dell'impegno in ambito lavorativo, di una certa pigrizia anche.
Non credo di essere contraddittoria, è vero, qui scherzo molto, con gli uomini del forum che ormai ritengo "amici", ma è appunto uno scherzo, come dimostra il fatto che oltre quello che leggete in chiaro non c'è altro.
Le delusioni di cui parli tu fanno parte del passato, ormai sono mesi che non ho un rapporto a due con un uomo.


----------



## Bruja (12 Aprile 2008)

*Giusy*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Negli ultimi mesi, da novembre in poi, diversi uomini hanno dimostrato interesse nei miei confronti, ma nessuno mi ha entusiasmato più di tanto, al punto che non c'è stato niente di più di un caffè (ora che ci penso, due caffè in risposta a molti più inviti). Con questo non voglio dire che me la tiro, ma che nessuno mi ha coinvolto più di tanto negli ultimi 5 mesi, forse a causa di una mia chiusura, delle delusioni, dell'impegno in ambito lavorativo, di una certa pigrizia anche. E che significa, a volte passano molti mesi prima di incontrare una persona valida.... il mondo é sempre e comunque pieno di cascami, a volte capitano le stoffe di seta...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lascia che il tempo lavori, é lui che provoca le occasioni, i casi, gli eventi.... sta arrivando la bella stagione, vedrai che porterà con sé anche sorprese.... la prima cosa é che tu sia propositiva e positiva, il resto accadrà, come sempre accade. Non sarebbe normale che ti capitino sempre persone problematiche, specie se a scoppio ritardato! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Lascia che il tempo lavori, é lui che provoca le occasioni, i casi, gli eventi.... sta arrivando la bella stagione, vedrai che porterà con sé anche sorprese.... la prima cosa é che tu sia propositiva e positiva, il resto accadrà, come sempre accade. Non sarebbe normale che ti capitino sempre persone problematiche, specie se a scoppio ritardato!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bru, ho proprio voglia di una bella sorpresa!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Grazie, di cuore....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Mi sembra di essere uscita da un frullatore.... oddio la testa!

Stasera relax a casa.... cosa c'è in tv?
Altrimenti leggo qualcosa...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (12 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi sembra di essere uscita da un frullatore.... oddio la testa!
> 
> Stasera relax a casa.... cosa c'è in tv?
> Altrimenti leggo qualcosa...


 
credo cold case....


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> credo cold case....


Ah già!

Grazie!


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Per te:
http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=WsQ4TL0d7MQ


----------



## Old Giusy (12 Aprile 2008)

Ancora per te, so che ti piace:

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=cZZPu3qsZhA


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

Buonanotte a tutti.....


----------



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8I6qcxWyU


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Mi mancherai.... ma non ci capiamo....


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi mancherai.... ma non ci capiamo....


... sto a diventare curiosa sai ...


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Mi mancherai.... ma non ci capiamo....


scusa se mi permetto, ma ora che ti manca e magari avresti non dico bisogno ma desiderio della sua voce e compagnia, dov'è?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... sto a diventare curiosa sai ...


Lascia perdere, Marì.... non va....


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa se mi permetto, ma ora che ti manca e magari avresti non dico bisogno ma desiderio della sua voce e compagnia, dov'è?


Grande, non è l'amico del thread....


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

se negli ultimi tempi i tuoi rapporti a due vanno male inizia a domandarti che c'è in te, i prossimi andranno meglio...non è sempre colpa degli altri.


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Lascia perdere, Marì.... non va....



Ma almeno ti legge?


----------



## Grande82 (22 Aprile 2008)

ops.... !!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma almeno ti legge?


Certo Marì....


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> se negli ultimi tempi i tuoi rapporti a due vanno male inizia a domandarti che c'è in te, i prossimi andranno meglio...non è sempre colpa degli altri.


Ok... è colpa mia...


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

*....*

l'amicizia non è una telenovelas nè un post su un forum e molto altro e si basa su fatti. 
tutto qui.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Certo Marì....


ma è uno di qui??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








chi è,? tesora, che gli scheggio gli incisivi???


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è uno di qui???
> 
> 
> 
> ...




EHHHhhhh tu sei troppo curiosa (anche a me piacerebbe sapere chi e')


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

povera piccola...chi è questo cattivone? dai che gli spacchiamo il muso!


----------



## Old Jesus (22 Aprile 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> povera piccola...chi è questo cattivone? dai che gli spacchiamo il muso!


Non è che sei tu, Ale ?

Mi puzzi.....


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma è uno di qui???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Allora spaccali a me, perchè è colpa mia....

Sono troppo concentrata su me stessa.

Meglio che me stia per conto mio.


----------



## Old alesera (22 Aprile 2008)

*.....*

no no....e non mi piacciono i ste cose da telenovela se fossi stato io

lo avrei detto...


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora spaccali a me, perchè è colpa mia....
> 
> Sono troppo concentrata su me stessa.
> 
> Meglio che me stia per conto mio.



perlamadonninailluminata  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ti prenderesti anche le botte destinate a lui?


GIUSY, MARTIRE SUPITO! ... piu' in la SANTA!


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Allora spaccali a me, perchè è colpa mia....
> 
> Sono troppo concentrata su me stessa.
> 
> Meglio che me stia per conto mio.


eh no!!!
ora me lo dici! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




che vengan fuori questi cazzutissimi altarini


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Non c'è nulla di cui parlare, Asu.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla di cui parlare, Asu.


c'è già Jesus che cerca di farmi incazzare..abbi pietà


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> c'è già Jesus che cerca di farmi incazzare..abbi pietà


A maggior ragione, Asu... davvero... ho sbagliato io.


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A maggior ragione, Asu... davvero... ho sbagliato io.


Sicura sicura?

Sei ancora nel virtuale con lui giusto?

Sei sicura che si possa parlare di amicizia "vera"?


----------



## Mari' (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A maggior ragione, Asu... davvero... ho sbagliato io.



... ma tu facendo cosi alimenti la nostra curiosita  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Medu' che facciamo, lo torturiamo?


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicura sicura?
> 
> Sei ancora nel virtuale con lui giusto?
> 
> Sei sicura che si possa parlare di amicizia "vera"?


Ci sono degli aspetti di me che non condivide.
Non posso farci nulla, io sono questa. 
E mi dispiace perchè vorrei che si fermasse un attimo a riflettere di più.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sicura sicura?
> 
> Sei ancora nel virtuale con lui giusto?
> 
> Sei sicura che si possa parlare di amicizia "vera"?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ci sono degli aspetti di me che non condivide.
> Non posso farci nulla, io sono questa.
> E mi dispiace perchè vorrei che si fermasse un attimo a riflettere di più.


E dove sarebbe il tuo sbaglio? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Di essere come sei e non come lui ti "vede"/vorrebbe?


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Aprile 2008)

*Dai, lo sai che tu sei speciale..*



Asudem ha detto:


>


Parliamo di un rapporto che ancora non ha trovato conferma e superato il vaglio di anni di reciproca sopportazione...


----------



## Old Giusy (22 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E dove sarebbe il tuo sbaglio?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questo thread è nato per comunicargli delle sensazioni, ma per lui non ha questo valore.
E poi ha altre idee.... 
Io ci tengo tanto tanto a lui, però non mi va neanche di farci discussione....


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Questo thread è nato per comunicargli delle sensazioni, ma per lui non ha questo valore.
> E poi ha altre idee....
> Io ci tengo tanto tanto a lui, però non mi va neanche di farci discussione....


Come mai Lui non scrive/risponde mai in questo post? ... sarebbe interessante conoscere/sentire anche l'altra campana.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come mai Lui non scrive/risponde mai in questo post? ... sarebbe interessante conoscere/sentire anche l'altra campana.


mari', come me, sbava dalla curiosità


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come mai Lui non scrive/risponde mai in questo post? ... sarebbe interessante conoscere/sentire anche l'altra campana.


Un pò si è lasciato andare, credo, all'inizio...ma credo anche che non gli aggradi di mettere in piazza questo rapporto...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un pò si è lasciato andare, credo, all'inizio...ma credo anche che non gli aggradi di mettere in piazza questo rapporto...


Si, Fedi, è così....
E io in questo momento non reggo le discussioni, proprio ora che sono così contenta di me!


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mari', come me, sbava dalla curiosità





Fedifrago ha detto:


> Un pò si è lasciato andare, credo, all'inizio...ma credo anche che non gli aggradi di mettere in piazza questo rapporto...


... voi sapete tutto eh? FETENTI!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













 ... ma manco per MP e' possibile sapere?


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

Giuro sulle figlie che non ho ricevuto alcun MP da giusy al riguardo!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Osservo anche io Mari'...che te credi?


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giuro sulle figlie che non ho ricevuto alcun MP da giusy al riguardo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...
















  mari', siam due chiaviche allora 

	
	
		
		
	


	












non abbiam capito un casso...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Marì, Asu, siete distratte....

Comunque non è importante sapere chi è, ormai.....


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Si, Fedi, è così....
> E io in questo momento non reggo le discussioni, proprio ora che sono così contenta di me!


Ma non c'è motivo di discussione....l

ui dovrebbe, a mio parere, rispettare il tuo desiderio di esternare quanto ti fa piacere questa amicizia e le sensazioni che ti suscita... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Come tu rispettare il suo desiderio di discrezione, di restare solo qualcosa fra voi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Per questo parlavo di "amicizia" in fieri, non compiuta....un amico/a coglierebbe subito l'umore dell'altro/a al riguardo....ma mi sembra sciocco non chiarirsi (in pvt) e stroncare la cosa così, sul nascere, per un'incomprensione!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non c'è motivo di discussione....l
> 
> ui dovrebbe, a mio parere, rispettare il tuo desiderio di esternare quanto ti fa piacere questa amicizia e le sensazioni che ti suscita...
> 
> ...


Fedi, non è solo questo.
Ci sono aspetti di me che lui interpreta male, che non gli piacciono, su cui ha dubbi. Ed in questo non riesco a fargli cambiare idea. Forse se mi guardasse negli occhi....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, Asu, siete distratte....
> 
> Comunque non è importante sapere chi è, ormai.....


italia??


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

*Ritenta...*



Asudem ha detto:


> italia??


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


>


jesus???


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2008)

E dunque ci hai un inciucio.... ecco che si spiega l'ormone rifiorito....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> italia??





Asudem ha detto:


> jesus???





















Asu dai, lascia perdere....


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giuro sulle figlie che non ho ricevuto alcun MP da giusy al riguardo!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi' ... ma son tanti qua dentro, come si fa ... qualcuno mi scappa


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> E dunque ci hai un inciucio.... ecco che si spiega l'ormone rifiorito....


No Vulvietta, niente inciucio!


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, non è solo questo.
> Ci sono aspetti di me che lui interpreta male, che non gli piacciono, su cui ha dubbi. Ed in questo non riesco a fargli cambiare idea. Forse se mi guardasse negli occhi....


Se non piacciono a lui...sarà un problema suo no? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





L'importante è che anche a te non piacciano ma tu li agisca ugualmente...ma se sei te stessa...se vorrà capire ...capirà ed accetterà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se no non puoi pretendere che sia lui quello che ti accetta, se accettarti non corrisponde a come è lui...quello non lo puoi cambiare...


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *mari', siam due chiaviche* allora
> 
> 
> 
> ...


peggio, siamo due cazzone


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No Vulvietta, niente inciucio!


mondo crudele


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

ditemi chi è..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








non resisto..

è quel fetentone crocifisso  di jesus, vero???


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Marì, Asu, siete distratte....
> 
> Comunque non è importante sapere chi è, ormai.....


cazzarola come non e' importante  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   prima butti il sasso e poi nascondi le manine, ah biricchina


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se non piacciono a lui...sarà un problema suo no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io sono davvero serena adesso, mi piaccio, e sono convinta di non fare del male a nessuno.
Questo mio stare bene viene male interpretato... 
Spero che ritorni sui suoi passi...


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ditemi chi è.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jesus rispondi tu per favore....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io sono davvero serena adesso, mi piaccio, e sono convinta di non fare del male a nessuno.
> Questo mio stare bene viene male interpretato...
> Spero che ritorni sui suoi passi...


non c'è l'emoticon dell'impiccato o di quello che si bastona i coglioni???


il NOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Jesus rispondi tu per favore....


SACCIU NENZI IEU


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non c'è l'emoticon dell'impiccato o di quello che si bastona i coglioni???
> 
> 
> il NOMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


Neanche pagata.


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> SACCIU NENZI IEU


Chiaro come sempre.....


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Neanche pagata.


Fancù...


----------



## Fedifrago (23 Aprile 2008)

*Lei no...ma..*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Neanche pagata.


Potete sempre provare con me...


----------



## Mari' (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> *Fancù.*..


*
lo!  

	
	
		
		
	


	



*


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Potete sempre provare con me...


dare al perozzi alla prima occasione..
spara!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Ragazzi, vado a nanna.

Buonanotte a tutti!

E buonanotte anche a te.... uffff


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vado a nanna.
> 
> Buonanotte a tutti!
> 
> E buonanotte anche a te.... uffff


 
Buonanotte

Anzi..... Salzìzz....


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Buonanotte


Uè che ti è capitato?


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Uè che ti è capitato?


Sono alla terza birra.....

Hic !!!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ragazzi, vado a nanna.
> 
> Buonanotte a tutti!
> 
> E buonanotte anche a te.... uffff


Buonanotte, ma ci lasci così? Senza lo scoop? 
Siamo vecchie carampane, domani potremmo anche non esserci.. 




(sto giocando la carta dell'impietosimento  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Sono alla terza birra.....
> 
> Hic !!!!!


Vattene a dormire va....

Bacio!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Buonanotte, *ma ci lasci così? Senza lo scoop*?
> Siamo vecchie carampane, domani potremmo anche non esserci..
> 
> 
> ...


Ehm... si!


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehm... si!


2 vocali?


----------



## Old Jesus (23 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Vattene a dormire va....
> 
> Bacio!


 
Buonanotte.... Hic !!!!

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=njbh3VzT08c


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> 2 vocali?


vecchia carampana sarai tu!


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vecchia carampana sarai tu!


Era solo una tattica.. cercavo di impietosirla.. è fuor di dubbio che siamo delle gran gnocche.


----------



## Old Asudem (23 Aprile 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Era solo una tattica.. cercavo di impietosirla.. è fuor di dubbio che siamo delle gran gnocche.


avercene come noi!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (23 Aprile 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> avercene come noi!!!


stica


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (23 Aprile 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Se non piacciono a lui...sarà un problema suo no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quanta saggezza!


----------



## Old Giusy (23 Aprile 2008)

Cancellata anche da msn.
Direi che può bastare.
E tutto questo perchè? Per timore di essere lo zimbello della situazione?


Basta, chiudo il thread.


----------

